# 1903 Colt Question



## Halo39 (Feb 16, 2009)

More than one source of info. states that the grips changed from hard rubber to walnut with the Colt medallion in 1924. However, I've acquired a 1903 (ser. no. 329xxx) with walnut grips. This serial number is within the range of 1920 production. Is there an answer to this puzzle?


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Some one changed out the grips???


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt102


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you taken the grips off to see if there might be some markings on the back of them that tie the grips to the firearm?

S&W grips have the serial number on them that should match the frame. While the Colt might not have them, there might be some other mark to tie the grips to the firearm.

Otherwise, it is likely someone changed the grips out from black rubber to wood.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> :smt102


:smt1099Excellent video. To bad a lot of them in DC doesent have the backbone to admit it. And as for the news media, you cant find them unless they are lying or eating something that has been dead a long time. Of course I probally dont know what I am talking about , I worked for one of them for 34 years. They will never be nothing but maggots..:smt1099


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*well perhaps*

well perhaps the pistol was not assembled until after 1924 ??
or it was returned to the factory and the grips changed ??
zorro


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually I think Colt will give you all the history they have on the weapon but it costs a little. That would be the way I would go anyway if it was me.

*wildcatbrownhound* That vid is pretty cool I have to thank the Board owner *JS* for bringing that one to my attention. I like to watch it once in a while when I"m a little down it perks me right up...heh


----------

